# What year model was this PSE Polaris?



## RMBX10 (Jun 20, 2002)

We sold a ton of those in the shop that I worked at in 1995-1998. I think that version of the Polaris came out in 1995. The Polaris name was attached to a bunch of PSE bows in the early 90's.


----------



## Red Cabomba (May 3, 2012)

Thank you. Now I have a better idea just how old the bow is...


----------



## UniGram (Dec 11, 2010)

I have to agree, this bow was entry model the same time PSE had the SRL500.
Mid 90'.
I remember that it was one of the first bows from PSE with a Pressure cast aluminum riser.


----------

